

Code is Wealth - Share It and We All Get Richer - Mizza
http://gun.io/blog/code-is-wealth/

======
telecaster
Congrats Rich and good luck! (Dan Choi)

~~~
Mizza
Thanks Dan! And good luck with KajaSoft!

